# I727UCLE2 Android 4.0.4



## lqhorochi

AT&T's Samsung Galaxy S II Skyrocket hasn't yet received its official Ice Cream Sandwich update. But, that didn't stop our helpful tipsters from uploading a brand new *Android 4.0.4*-based build straight from Samsung. This latest build, UCLE2, was built on May 8th. It does include a bootloader update, so flashers must beware. Let us know if you find anything interesting after flashing this latest build!



Code:


<br />
# begin build properties<br />
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh<br />
ro.build.id=IMM76D<br />
ro.build.display.id=IMM76D.UCLE2<br />
ro.build.version.incremental=UCLE2<br />
ro.build.version.sdk=15<br />
ro.build.version.codename=REL<br />
ro.build.version.release=4.0.4<br />
ro.build.date=Tue May  8 22:18:24 KST 2012<br />
ro.build.date.utc=1336483104<br />
ro.build.type=user<br />
ro.build.user=se.infra<br />
ro.build.host=SEP-98<br />
ro.build.tags=release-keys<br />
ro.product.model=SAMSUNG-SGH-I727<br />
ro.product.brand=samsung<br />
ro.product.name=SGH-I727<br />
ro.product.device=SGH-I727<br />
ro.product.board=MSM8660_SURF<br />
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a<br />
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi<br />
ro.product.manufacturer=samsung<br />
ro.product.locale.language=en<br />
ro.product.locale.region=US<br />
ro.wifi.channels=<br />
ro.board.platform=msm8660<br />
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device<br />
ro.build.product=SGH-I727<br />
ro.tether.denied=false<br />
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint<br />
ro.build.description=SGH-I727-user 4.0.4 IMM76D UCLE2 release-keys<br />
ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/SGH-I727/SGH-I727:4.0.4/IMM76D/UCLE2:user/release-keys<br />
ro.build.characteristics=default<br />
# Samsung Specific Properties<br />
ro.build.PDA=I727UCLE2<br />
ro.build.hidden_ver=I727UCLE2<br />
ro.build.changelist=526987<br />
# end build properties<br />
#<br />
# system.prop for surf<br />
#<br />
rild.libpath=/system/lib/libril-qc-qmi-1.so<br />
rild.libargs=-d /dev/smd0<br />
persist.rild.nitz_plmn=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_0=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_1=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_2=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_long_ons_3=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_0=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_1=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_2=<br />
persist.rild.nitz_short_ons_3=<br />
ril.subscription.types=NV,RUIM<br />
DEVICE_PROVISIONED=1<br />
debug.sf.hw=1<br />
debug.composition.type=dyn<br />
ro.sf.compbypass.enable=1<br />
dalvik.vm.heapsize=64m<br />
dev.pm.dyn_samplingrate=1<br />
#<br />
# system props for the cne module<br />
#<br />
persist.cne.UseCne=vendor<br />
persist.cne.UseSwim=false<br />
persist.cne.bat.range.low.med=30<br />
persist.cne.bat.range.med.high=60<br />
persist.cne.loc.policy.op=/system/etc/OperatorPolicy.xml<br />
persist.cne.loc.policy.user=/system/etc/UserPolicy.xml<br />
persist.cne.bwbased.rat.sel=false<br />
persist.cne.snsr.based.rat.mgt=false<br />
persist.cne.bat.based.rat.mgt=false<br />
persist.cne.rat.acq.time.out=30000<br />
persist.cne.rat.acq.retry.tout=0<br />
persist.cne.sync.swim.mode=false<br />
persist.sys.hdmi.on=0<br />
ro.hdmi.enable=true<br />
lpa.decode=true<br />
lpa.use-stagefright=true<br />
#system props for the MM modules<br />
media.stagefright.enable-player=true<br />
media.stagefright.enable-http=true<br />
media.stagefright.enable-fma2dp=false<br />
media.stagefright.enable-aac=true<br />
media.stagefright.enable-qcp=true<br />
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true<br />
#<br />
# system props for the data modules<br />
#<br />
ro.use_data_netmgrd=true<br />
#<br />
# system props for SD card emulation of emmc partition<br />
#<br />
ro.emmc.sdcard.partition=17<br />
# system prop for issue regarding writable directories(SDT)<br />
#<br />
ro.kernel.qemu=0<br />
#<br />
#<br />
#system props for time-services<br />
persist.timed.enable=true<br />
# System props for audio<br />
persist.audio.fluence.mode=endfire<br />
persist.audio.vr.enable=false<br />
#<br />
# system prop for opengles version<br />
#<br />
# 131072 is decimal for 0x20000 to report version 2<br />
ro.opengles.version=131072<br />
#<br />
# system prop for Bluetooth Auto connect for remote initated connections<br />
#<br />
ro.bluetooth.remote.autoconnect=true<br />
#<br />
# system prop for Bluetooth FTP profile<br />
#<br />
ro.qualcomm.bluetooth.ftp=true<br />
#<br />
# system prop for requesting Master role in incoming Bluetooth connection.<br />
#<br />
ro.bluetooth.request.master=true<br />
# system property for Bluetooth discoverability time out in seconds<br />
# 0: Always discoverable<br />
#debug.bt.discoverable_time=0<br />
# System property for cabl<br />
ro.qualcomm.cabl=0<br />
#<br />
# System prop for sending transmit power request to RIL during WiFi hotspot on/off<br />
#<br />
ro.ril.transmitpower=true<br />
# system prop for adb_notification<br />
persist.adb.notify=0<br />
# system prop for usb_notification<br />
persist.usb_mass_storage.notify=0<br />
#<br />
# Simulate sdcard on /data/media<br />
#<br />
persist.fuse_sdcard=false<br />
#<br />
# System prop for using landscape preview layout in camera<br />
#<br />
debug.camera.landscape=true<br />
# for 480x800 panel<br />
ro.sf.lcd_density=240<br />
#add camera sound property for KOR concept<br />
ro.camera.sound.forced=1<br />
# Set default ringtone for Korea concept<br />
ro.config.ringtone=ATT_PlayOn.ogg<br />
ro.config.notification_sound=01_Sherbet.ogg<br />
ro.config.alarm_alert=Good_Morning.ogg<br />
ro.config.media_sound=over_the_horizon_preview.ogg<br />
# System property for SIM<br />
persist.radio.apm_sim_not_pwdn=1<br />
# System prop for qmi adb log<br />
persist.radio.adb_log_on=1<br />
# Multimedia prop for Smart View<br />
media.enable-commonsource=true<br />
# System proverty snapshot disable<br />
persist.radio.snapshot_disabled=1<br />
# System property for UMS<br />
persist.ums.popup=0<br />
# System proverty for sys info indication<br />
persist.radio.add_power_save=1<br />
#<br />
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES<br />
#<br />
keyguard.no_require_sim=true<br />
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false<br />
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy<br />
ro.vendor.extension_library=/system/lib/libqc-opt.so<br />
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=8m<br />
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=64m<br />
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m<br />
ro.setupwizard.mode=DISABLED<br />
ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.0_r2<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-samsung<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-att-us<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-att-us<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-samsung<br />
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-samsung<br />
ro.error.receiver.default=com.samsung.receiver.error<br />
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html<br />
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html<br />
ro.com.google.locationfeatures=1<br />
ro.config.ringtone=ATT_PlayOn.ogg<br />
ro.config.notification_sound=01_Sherbet.ogg<br />
ro.config.alarm_alert=Good_Morning.ogg<br />
ro.config.media_sound=Media_preview_Touch_the_light.ogg<br />
ro.monkey=0<br />
ro.opengles.version=131072<br />
wifi.interface=wlan0<br />
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15<br />
ro.secdirenc=true<br />
ro.secsddecryption=true<br />
ro.secfulldirenc=true<br />
net.bt.name=Android<br />
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt<br />

Download

*I727UCLE2_OneClick-5FCC9DECF4915ED1C0CD7F42799C3783.exe*

(Mirror) (Mirror #2)

Odin packet:http://115.com/file/e7c2cvm5
(Password:5tupid)


----------



## sanctifiedryda

Great upload. This one is the best by far. Thanks


----------



## Tyrannous

This is great, thanks! much snappier, and contacts in the phone are flowing better, the camera is still the same old camera. more prompts and better graphics indeed.


----------



## brkaras

I uploaded this and I like it. Much better than the UCLD upgrade, but I'm a nube and I'm not sure what you guys mean by bootloader and how to get around it. I have rooted my phone with superuser, have CWM and have flashed the new ROM without going back to gingerbread. Also I am having issues with my phone shutting down completely. It vibrates like it shuts down but the screen freezes and I end up removing the battery. Any suggestions for a first timer???


----------



## impulsive

Hi guys.

Anyone having any problems? I've installed the AT&T leaked one and I am hoping this is a better one than that.

Any suggestions on how I should do this? or is it pretty much the same as the AT&T one?

Thanks


----------



## impulsive

Ok I need help on how to do this please. I have downloaded everything.

I assume those zip files go into the FILES part in Odin but I do not wanna do anything unless I am sure. I looked it up but could not find any directions.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## impulsive

I did this... I thought this would have unlocked my phone. I am overseas now and the sim card I have is not working. Do I have to pay to sites to get my unlock? I thought rooting it would have disable this.


----------



## jose makalolot

impulsive said:


> I did this... I thought this would have unlocked my phone. I am overseas now and the sim card I have is not working. Do I have to pay to sites to get my unlock? I thought rooting it would have disable this.


You thought wrong.

Sent from my Calculator with Android.


----------



## impulsive

jose makalolot said:


> You thought wrong.
> 
> Sent from my Calculator with Android.


Thank you mr obvious...

I am gonna install superuser and try those unlock apps from chainfire


----------



## jwonchalk

great link love it on my phone you sir get a plus one from me


----------



## Andre-oid

Hi, I'm new to Android. I got my skyrocket a month ago or sth. I wanna upgrade it to ICS, but it's my first time to "flash" a ROM and I don't really know how to install the files attached above. Can someone please give me some detailed instructions or sth? Thanks.


----------



## impulsive

Install your phone's drivers on your pc - google search. 
Root your phone - google search.
Start Odin.
Restart your phone and go to download mode - it will tell you how in how to root page.
Plug your phone and make sure Odin sees your phone when you plug it in. If it does not, try a different usb port.
Hit start on Odin.

Do not touch it unless it hangs on the same status for more than 45mins. In that case, unplug your phone and try a different usb port. My front usb ports did not work for me so I had to plug it in on the back ones...


----------



## detta123

I installed this and The phone portion of the OS isn't working. It's very choppy and I can't hear the person on the other end. Does anyone have a solution to this? This hasn't happened before. 

 Much appreciated.​


----------



## adammorrone

What is bad about a new bootloader? (I'm new to this...)


----------



## Crooke356

Hate to say it, but if you need support, XDA offers a lot more for the skyrocket.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------

